# Doomsday Ark + Triarch Stalker Combo



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Just had this thought:

Triarch Stalkers can shoot a target and make everything else shooting at it count as twin-linked.

If you have 1 Stalker for each Doomsday Ark you could get really destructive and make the Doomsday Arks much more effective and more worth taking against 3 different targets. Twin-linked Doomsday Cannon, and maybe give one of them Tank-Hunter!

I'm actually trying quite hard to find ways of including Doomsday Arks into lists that make them worth taking...


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

darklove said:


> Just had this thought:
> 
> Triarch Stalkers can shoot a target and make everything else shooting at it count as twin-linked.
> 
> ...


That would be really expensive. I think the hate for this thing might be misplaced. You are paying 'X' for a 72" st9 ap1 large blast. Average deviation will be 3". 

It would only be a matter of target priority and the inclusion of a solar pulse or two, to make two or three of these pure evil. Set up your list to take out transports and use these cannons to crush what comes out. 

33% of the time you will score a direct hit. 67% percent you will scatter an average of 3 inches. 

Set these guys up with Nemesor giving groups of heavy destroyers tank hunter and a few large blobs of warriors and they should do well.

They are also a really good counter to lascannon spam guard.


----------

